# Ruger SR556E



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

I am about 99% sure im going to go with this model AR (Ruger SR556E) does anyone have experience with one of these and what do you think? I can pick one up brand new in box for $900 plus uncle sams cut, it will be my first AR what do you guys think?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have a friend with the first version of the Ruger 556 - with the quadrail. Reliable and accurate gun.

Ruger fixed the issues with carrier tilt by modifying the bolt not too longer after the gun came out. There is a thread or two with someone posting updated info on another forum periodically. He had many, many thousands of rounds thru his. Fans of DI AR15s like to disparage piston versions of the Ar, but I like piston rifles, personally.

Be aware that this cheaper version doesn't have a chrome lined barrel. And, it's still heavy. I really considered getting one recently. It is a liittle lighter than the quadrail version, but still heavy.

I considered getting a Sig 516 (not the 556), but while positive comments on it were everywhere - in the last 3-4 months, I have seen a WHOLE lot of problems popping up on forums for recently made 516 models. So, I passed, and eventually just sucked it up and bought a SCAR instead. But, that Ruger is a nice gun if you can live w/o the chrome lined barrel and the weight. It will be reliable and accurate


----------



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

Awesome. Thanks Shipwreck for your response. Pretty much covered alot of what i was looking for.


----------

